# Garmin Astro problem



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Since I can't talk with Garmin until Monday I thought one of you guys might have an answer for me. The light on my DC-40 collar is solid red and it will not communicate with the receiver. How do I fix this? I have a 220 handheld. Thanks


----------



## joshsuth (Sep 17, 2012)

Your screwed if its a 220. You can reset the new one, but not the 220. I have to send mine in. Same thing happened to me, gotta fork up $90 for a new one. Mine is the DC30.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I ended up calling garmin they actually have a link on the website for anyone who has this problem. It works now just follow the directions on their website.


----------

